# Need Help On Wiring Diagram for 2000 grand marquis



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

on the factory wiring hardness what is the yellow/black wire?? b/c i guess it shorted out and burnt up and bout caught my car on fire and i already got the dash apart but i trrced the wire over to the passenger side air bag and i lost it i can not find it so can someone help me out please thanks alot 

oh yeah p.s. it burned up my in-dash kenwood touch screen tv too did not even blow a fuse just burned the the ground straight out of it


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

i just looked there is a yellow/big black and a yellow/little black and i do not know witch one to rewire but i guess it looks like i will haveing to have it towed and a new wireing harness put on and i bet that is gunna cost some money


this fucking sucks i got the worst of luck


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

in the radio harness or main harness?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Jul 5 2008, 06:55 PM~11018997
> *in the radio harness or main harness?
> *


the one that plugs into the back of the factory radio all the way down to i guess the computer


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

this is what it looks like as of right now


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

well i found out that wire is a power wire and it did not blow my in-dash tv but it did blow a fuse int he fuse box and burnt up the wire


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

now i am stuck i caled everyone even the ford dealer ship and no one has the tool to take off the tamper proof bolts out so i can get the air bag out my luck is just shitty aint it??


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

well i fixed it it was the wire the ran from radio to fuse box for the radio and i traced the wire all the way down to the fuse box and replced the wire and works perfect now


----------

